# Ritch's Brew Nitro Challenge



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

Race coming up in late July...
heres the race entry form..
make sure ya download front and back.
check it out ..it's gonna be awesome!!!
lots of prizes and awards..
and we are running for CASH on practice day (Fri)
Race forms
front page http://www.savefile.com/files/6958343
back page http://www.savefile.com/files/8656561


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

ANY INFO YA WANT ...EMAIL ME
[email protected]


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

sweet bro sent the email 2 big name factory drivers.goin 2 be hard competion at km not that roger jason and jim dont make it hard enough.lol.km goin 2 b rockin da house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:birthday2


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

hey its ruben.
yeah im so up for that Dave. 
I'll have my truggy setup by then.
:]


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Way Cool!!*

Can we say *PULL THE LEEEEEVER!!!!!!*
*  *


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

yup,yup,yup.this is going to be saweeeeeettttttttt!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm having trouble with the site. When is it?


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

july 28, 29, 30...
you having trouble with the download link?
anyone else having trouble getting forms?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Dave, I think it's just my browser settings and I haven't had time to mess with them. I'll try it with another browser. I'm putting it on my calendar.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

Im getin PUMPED!


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

Early entrys are rolling in....
We got most of the sponsors on board with merchandise for door prizes in the way.
already thinking of new lay-out for the race.
RC Driver is on board for race coverage...
Ya'll come out and win or place high and get some Magazine exposure,
you only have until July 1st to early entry for the free Race T-shirt.
c-ya at the track


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave c. said:


> Early entrys are rolling in....
> We got most of the sponsors on board with merchandise for door prizes in the way.
> already thinking of new lay-out for the race.
> RC Driver is on board for race coverage...
> ...


already registered baby...yeah...Team Insaneracin will be representing big time


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

youll prob ly see me on the cover and ill be holding a hyper 8 and a bottle of ritchs brew baby


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

backdraft341 said:


> youll prob ly see me on the cover and ill be holding a hyper 8 and a bottle of ritchs brew baby


YOU DA MAN!!!!! Just as long as you are not posing on the cover with a bikini on'!!!! that would be a site...BLAHHHHHHH :-0


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

i would wear a bikkni to be on the cover


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

How about a speedo?!?! :help:  :slimer: 


PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

 I have a thong.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> I have a thong.


uuummmmmmm,NO!!!!! that would be like me wearing a tootoo. I think NOT!!!


----------



## SLIMJIM (Aug 17, 2004)

I think I am in the wrong place.


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH theres no place like home, theres no place like home


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ah yes, be scared. Be very, very, very scared. They are products of nitro inhaleing and only come out when the track has been watered. And at any moment, when you least expect it, and the magazine cameras are around for those photo opps, BAM, they come from no where with bikini's, speedos, and tootoos! They are the Men of K&M!

PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

PD2 said:


> Ah yes, be scared. Be very, very, very scared. They are products of nitro inhaleing and only come out when the track has been watered. And at any moment, when you least expect it, and the magazine cameras are around for those photo opps, BAM, they come from no where with bikini's, speedos, and tootoos! They are the Men of K&M!
> 
> PD2


lmmfao.....God I need to stop inhaling NITRO


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Andy S. said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH theres no place like home, theres no place like home


Andy's acting skeered, but he was wearing his ruby slippers when he posted that.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Goodness, 

"Where men are men and sheep are scared"


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. Had to go there didn't you ronborsk:

While riding one day, a cowboy met an Indian riding along with a dog

and a sheep and began a conversation.


Cowboy: "Hey, nice dog you got there. Mind if I speak to him?"


Indian: "Dog no talk."


Cowboy: "Hey dog, how's it going?"


Dog: "Doin' good."


Indian is shocked...


Cowboy: "Is this Indian your owner?" pointing at the Indian.


Dog: "Yep"


Cowboy: "How does he treat you?"


Dog: "Real good. He lets me run free twice a day, feeds me great food,

and takes me to the lake once a week to play."


Indian has a look of total disbelief.


Cowboy: "Mind if I talk to your horse?"


Indian: "Horse no talk."


Cowboy: "Hey horse, how are you ?"


Horse: "Good."


Cowboy: "Is this your owner? " pointing at Indian


Horse: "Yep"


Cowboy: "How's he treat you?"


Horse: "Pretty good, thanks for asking. He rides me regularly, brushes

me down often, and keeps me under a tree to protect me from the rain."


Indian stares in utter amazement.


Cowboy: "Mind if I talk to your sheep?"


Indian: " Sheep is a liar."


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> LOL. Had to go there didn't you ronborsk:
> 
> While riding one day, a cowboy met an Indian riding along with a dog
> 
> ...


good one!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Do ya think*

All this is from inhaling Ritch's Brew on a regular basis? On second thought, no, sheep has been around even before Jesus.

Hmmmm????


----------



## SLIMJIM (Aug 17, 2004)

I drink it!


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

i did last sat while pitting for you jim and its good fuel but taste like **** lol


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

so whos ready for the big race got my new motor today hope to run over to james newmans tomarrow and start breaking it in so it will be ready for sat btw dave rember to save me a spot ill be there bright and early sat with some cash 

james


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ready?!!!!!*

Ready to do dat LEEEEEVER PULLING for a couple of days now!

This is going to be a HOOT!!!!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a couple questions. :question:

When is the deadline for race registration? Can I register Friday night?

What time does practice go till' on on friday night? 

Also, I want to get me and my dad signed up for the pit party too, will friday be too late to do that?

I was planning on getting registered sooner, but I had to go bust getting my 1:1 car shipped down here from NY.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm ready, truck isn't, but it will be. I have a meeting Friday afternoon, so I won't be there till Sat, but I'm going to just phone my info in.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*You can still sign up.*

Early signup was to get shirts ordered. Call Dave Clenney with those other questions. 832-788-3538

BRING IT!


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

You need to call me if you can't make it until Sat. Morn.
Its no problem..Friday is just practice, and getting familiar with the new layout.....
( which is AWESOME )
Sat. Morn at 7 I'll open for a little early practice for you late comers.
It would help if you guys call and give me name, Freq. P.T.#, and class before Sat. morn.
If ya wan't to pit party let me know...I'm trying to estimate a count for the Texas BBQ.
Call if ya have questions...281-469-7000
thanks
C-ya at the track
Dave


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

wooohooooo,the butterflies are happenin for the big race....revo is ready the mugenator will be ready tonight. include me in for the pit party Mr. Dave C.

Team InsaneRacin will represent is all i got to say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

so will team ritchs brew


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

backdraft341 said:


> so will team ritchs brew


I need to talk to Randy about this,i run Ritchs Brew!!!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Cool, I was afraid I was gonna miss out on the fun.

Dave, I will give you a call tomorrow evening to work out the details. Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Dave, I'll hit you up sometime Friday. I won't know till then id I'm going to make it for sure. This miserable weather is FUBARing my work schedule, but I think I can get things worked out.


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

How many entries so far!


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

not much but a lott of people are signing up when the y get there r you racen in it david


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Gonna be Cool!*

I have heard that we're having a showup of the Dallas folks too! Slaydon(Traxxas), Battelle(sp) Revo and Truggy speedsters!!!! + More that I can't remember thier names. Get there early Early to get you a good pit spot.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> I have heard that we're having a showup of the Dallas folks too! Slaydon(Traxxas), Battelle(sp) Revo and Truggy speedsters!!!! + More that I can't remember thier names. Get there early Early to get you a good pit spot.


hey lyn,you forgot to mention Schulz(Revo,MSt-1) hehe ,from porter,tx.


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Yep, I'll be there.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*NO I DIDN"T!*

I didn't think anyone would admit they were from PORTER!!!

Series 2 champ yes. Series 1 champ NOT!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hoo, the big boys are coming. Fun to watch Slayden and Battaille wheel they cars.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

little tanner is commin to i cant wait to see him beat paul hehehe jk


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

backdraft341 said:


> little tanner is commin to i cant wait to see him beat paul hehehe jk


yeah,if he beats me,YOU and LYN have to wear speedos for the mains on sunday!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

oh and by the way Travis,i am coming to woop up on you in 1/8 scale in about 2 weeks.......mmmmmmmkkaaaayyyyyyy...lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> I didn't think anyone would admit they were from PORTER!!!
> 
> Series 2 champ yes. Series 1 champ NOT!


well,i used to live in Kingwood,but they were too snobby for me,then i moved to Porter and they are too ******* for me.......ill just live in my truck on the road.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

wouldnt that be more like a poor person hahah


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

Speedos!!! I will but I won't be able to marshall any races. I thought they wanted folks to wear better protection???

No worries tho, I'm wearing mine now and they are SO comfortable!!!!

Back to racing, BE AFRAID! BE VERY AFRAID!!!!


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

hahaha i can just picture lyn showing up at the track with a spedo on and a big grin on the face


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Picture me in a speedo?*

Your a sick young man!


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

well we better go ahead and bring 1 to the track because tanner will beat him lol jk but watch out for steve slayden


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

man if only i still had my revo, but yeah this weekend is going to be the $hit. and my motor is now broken in


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigmax said:


> Your a sick young man!


i have to agree with you on that lyn,sick lil pervert we got here heh?? lol


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Dave c. said:


> You need to call me if you can't make it until Sat. Morn.
> Its no problem..Friday is just practice, and getting familiar with the new layout.....
> ( which is AWESOME )
> Sat. Morn at 7 I'll open for a little early practice for you late comers.
> ...


Dave, you have a PM.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

guys,the track is friggin awsome!!!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yes!*

Lap times should be faster than the previous track.

See yall (I hope) in the morning!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

So, howd it go? Who won? How many entries??? Any pic's???

come on, enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> So, howd it go? Who won? How many entries??? Any pic's???
> 
> come on, enquiring minds want to know!


We need to teach these guys the art of "Promotion"! :slimer:


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

RIGHT!!!! lol


Or at least how to update and give results...


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey!!!!*

One of the most fun races Ive been to! Someone else will have to post the results. Yours truly did take 3rd in Monster Truck and a DNS (6 out of 7 starts) in gas truck, **** GRIMLINS!!!! Can I say that?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. Biggie and I battled all weekend long for the Hard Luck award. I was on the gate at the start for 2 of the 6 quals. And one of those got thrown out due to computer issues. I ripped the motor out of my car before the mains started and rebuilt another engine and put it in my truck, all in abotu 15 minutes. I was at least able to win theB and bump, but when the gate dropped for the A I wasn't there cause we'd killed my bump box batteries working on the car. I started 4 or 5 laps down and ended up 6th, phhhht. Todd Claunch drove a great race though, I was glad he got the win.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh yeah. The best part of the weekend was when we got to apply some good old American ingenuity to Insaneracin's truck. The Mugen uses a pilot shaft engine and his crank snapped right at the threads, you couldn't have cut it any cleaner. B/w me, Preston and jspeed we were able to come up with AE clutch bell, bearings, spacer, collet, clutch nut and MIP clutch. I love rigging stuff and making it work. I spent more time this weekend turning wrenches than I did driving, LOL.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> RIGHT!!!! lol
> 
> Or at least how to update and give results...


Pics would be nice!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

I aint holding my breath with this bunch... lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> I aint holding my breath with this bunch... lol


Your dark helmut might impload! :slimer:

K&M is an _AWSOME _track! Man, I would be having videos up and running with background music, pictures blowing off the charts blasting big colors, big freeking wrecks, stories of the week, etc!

It wouldnt hurt for 18,243 members on this site to see that kind of action either! 

Hold on:

Sorry, that was USPS with a package.

Later!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I agree,*

I know tons of pics and video were done. DAVE C!!!!! Where are you? If those that were there is as WORE OUT as I am then I can understand why there's no proof of any race. I SWEAR or I I shouldn't swear, but I promise I there was one!


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

I just woke up from 16hrs of make-up rest...
I will gather the pics today and get the race video in the next couple days.
let me get our web gal to update the site.
www.kmrcraceway.com
and post them on here too.
thanks to all who came out..
and for those who didn't....You missed an awesome race...
with door prizes, car kits, trophies, and fun like this town hasn't seen in a while.
Pics will be worldwide in a month or so in R.C. DRIVER Magazine.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dave c. said:


> I just woke up from 16hrs of make-up rest...
> I will gather the pics today and get the race video in the next couple days.
> let me get our web gal to update the site.
> www.kmrcraceway.com
> ...


Awsome!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Oh yeah. The best part of the weekend was when we got to apply some good old American ingenuity to Insaneracin's truck. The Mugen uses a pilot shaft engine and his crank snapped right at the threads, you couldn't have cut it any cleaner. B/w me, Preston and jspeed we were able to come up with AE clutch bell, bearings, spacer, collet, clutch nut and MIP clutch. I love rigging stuff and making it work. I spent more time this weekend turning wrenches than I did driving, LOL.


Man I want to thank you guys for getting my motor/clutch working for me.you guys rock!!! by the way,i need a parts list from you guys to be able to return your parts.thanks to you guys ,I was able to scratch out a 4th place finish in gas truck. I had a dnf in monster truck ,6 laps in, do to someone using my revo as a turning guide.I still didnt get to thank him for that!!! YET!!! but anyways,my raffle tickets paid off,i won the 1/16 scale gas buggy.but my son already claimed it from me.


----------



## Dave c. (Jan 14, 2006)

One more thing........
Jim Sheffield...
Thanks Bro... You surely have MADD SKILZ !!!!!!
proud to have ya on Team Ritch's Brew.
Thanks for helping our younger drivers on the team..(Travis,Bubba,Big Bird, etc.)
Sure made my day to see you,Shannon (the Trophy Girl ),a new car kit, and trophy in victory lane 1/8 scale EXPERT 1ST place.
congrats to lil Jesse Sheffield For winning the free Airtronics radio!


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

after the main i was so tired and dehidrated. man that was fun


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

this is the best, funnest, most expereinced race i have race so far. I am truly proud of my self. Thanks you guys for building the best tracks ever. :]


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

All I can say is WICKED!!! I had a BLAST! I want to say thanks to Dave, Randy, Jim, Tony, and everyone else who worked on this event, it was probably the most fun I have ever had doing R/C! I am pretty happy to have the 5th place trophy for GT, but next year it's on! Paul almost gave me 4th, but he caught on to what was going on and took it back LOL. We did have some good racing there at the end though. Also had some good racing with Chris and Preston, me and chris diced it out a couple times, and I think I might have had something for Preston in the last qualifier if my CVD didn't snap. All and all it was the most fun and exciting racing I have ever done. The pit party was great too, definately some of the best BBQ I've ever had. Is it too early to get registered for next year? :biggrin:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, we're too busy racing to be photogs. Some old, wore out, broke down, hazbeen racer needs to come out and shoot photos next time. LMK if you know anybody like that, ha ha ha. Paul, you can just keep the bearings and clutch bell. The flywheel and collet were jspeed's and the clutch nut was Preston's. You can get a drilled and tapped clutch nut like that from Crescenzi Racing. Your stock bell was 17T and that one is 16. You can get the part number for a 17T from tower, just have Randy order one if you want to go back to the stock ratio. And oh yeah, Jim and whoever else worked on the layout, I loved it. Can't wait to run it with an engine that actually starts on time, LOL.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

What's up guys? I think I'll see if I can remember how to drive my B4 this Saturday. I'm excited, I haven't driven an r/c car since last fall.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Biff, we're too busy racing to be photogs. Some old, wore out, broke down, hazbeen racer needs to come out and shoot photos next time. LMK if you know anybody like that, ha ha ha.


Dont make me come over there and hurt you...lol

Besides, its better to be a has been than a never was...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha. It was actually the Biffster I had in mind, but if the shoe fits... Kevin, wazzup? Are you really going to race? It's been like a combined Mod class, trucks, 2wd and 4wd b/c there haven't been enough people wanting to run 2wd Mod.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

justinspeed79 said:


> All I can say is WICKED!!! I had a BLAST! I want to say thanks to Dave, Randy, Jim, Tony, and everyone else who worked on this event, it was probably the most fun I have ever had doing R/C! I am pretty happy to have the 5th place trophy for GT, but next year it's on! Paul almost gave me 4th, but he caught on to what was going on and took it back LOL. We did have some good racing there at the end though. Also had some good racing with Chris and Preston, me and chris diced it out a couple times, and I think I might have had something for Preston in the last qualifier if my CVD didn't snap. All and all it was the most fun and exciting racing I have ever done. The pit party was great too, definately some of the best BBQ I've ever had. Is it too early to get registered for next year? :biggrin:


yeah you lil punk...lol...I asked if the blue car was in 1st,and you said yeah.so i pulled out the way and let you go bye,but you werent pulling from me.then i heard that preston was in first,then dave.i said to my self,***!!.oh no,you aint beeting me like that,lil ole me,being nice for the leader,and you werent the leader...ggrrrrrr.but i beat ya anyways......


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Ha ha, sorry man, I thought you asked if I was the blue car. I'm like ya, and then you let me by. I was wondering why you let me by, I didn't think I was doing that good. I usually don't even know what spot I'm in, I'm just drivin, and where I end up is where I end up. 

BTW, if you need that setup you can just keep those parts. I never saw a Mugen run so good! :slimer:


----------



## SLIMJIM (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks Dave, I try! Atleast that is what Monday said. I think all things considered it was all in all a great time of racing,tech help,computer management,race directing, track maint.,flaggin,cornering,(seen a guy get hit in the head) I wonder if he was alright? Anyway I am sure that next years race will be as exciting as this one was. Randy,Dave I thank you for a great weekend of racing. Oh and the MX3, the 200 bones, And the ultra comp,the hat the shirt you know all that free stuff. This race's take prolly 5 hundred dollars! Not a bad weekend at all.

My car was just dialed from the first pull of the fuel tank lid to put in that oh so clean and powerful burning Ritch's Brew. Solid run hitting the first trip straight out of the pitt. No bog just as if It never stopped for fill up. My pit guy was right on time to,thanks Ryan.


----------



## don k (Aug 6, 2006)

i have a bummp box call me


----------

